# Potential problem of the SONY A7 READ!



## vipgraphx

So I have had this lens for about 2 weeks now and really have not taken a lot of pictures..little test hear and there for IQ comparison. Yesterday I went on a downtown walk and took some photos. Images have been great thus far but, when I went to process and HDR I noticed some what looks to be some dust spots in the sky area. This kinda stumped me because its such a new camera and I have taken the lens off at all. 

 This morning I decided to do some testing. I shot the sky with F8, F11, and F29 to see what would happen. 

This was the first shot with detail enhancer applied




F29 raw by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

As you can see they are every where!!

So I got the dust blower and thought I would blow the sensor area out in hopes that it would remove this. here are the results.

F8 not to bad but yet still noticeable especially when the image is in full size view.




F8 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


now F11 a little more noticeable 




F11 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Now  F29 the are getting smaller and darker.. I did not use the red pencil tool to circle them because there was so many of them.




f29 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


Now I am not sure if this IS dust or if there is something on the sensor. I did talk to a guy at the camera shop and was told because there is no mirror the sensor would get dust on the sensor faster BUT, this fast? With not that many shots? HHHmmmmmmmm

I am very familiar with dust on sensors and usually take my camera in 2-3 times a year to get the sensor cleaned up. I live in Tucson AZ and there is a lot of dust everywhere so is expected, now that being said this is a weather sealed camera and supposed to help with the mother nature.

Since I got it up in Phoenix I going to have to wait until the weekend to drive up there and see what is going on. I honestly do not feel like there should be a problem this fast with dust and since there is no mirror there should not be any oil to worry about.

Now I have noticed that when I blowed it and I did it more than once, many of the spots came off from the first test so I figure YES it is dust BUT, there are  a few areas where they are consistent and not moving or coming off which is leading me to believe that there is something on the sensor besides dust.

Just wanted to let you all know in case anyone is in the market for an A7 or A7R&#8230;..Is this a problem, just mine or ??????


----------



## Derrel

Looks like dust to me. Probably time to invest in a Giottos rocket blower, and some full-frame sized sensor swab swabs and some cleaning solution. At small f/stops like f/29, the dust specs WILL become smaller, and darker. And dude...I live in the rainy,damp Pacific Northwest....I would KILL to have a sensor as clean as yours...

The night before this shoot I cleaned my sensor, but after 10 lens changes...look
 (An accidental shot of the wallpaper)and a shot 11 frames before the wallpaper shot...dust spots not really visible... except for the biggest one in the upper left corner, which needs to be cloned out...


----------



## vipgraphx

I totally understand about the dust spots and expect that to happen.. Believe me Living in Tucson is no walk in the park..its very hot and very dry. When the wind picks up it gets really dusty. 

Usually with dust it will come off with a few blows front he camera blower,but there are some that are not coming off which leads me to believe that there is something on it. I just want to make sure that there is nothing else going on and let it be known for those out there kinda like that blur issue with the A7R.

It might all be dust and I did not really expect it this soon&#8230;Maybe one of the two camera shops here in town can check it out and tell me for sure or I will have to drive up to Phoenix. 

If I can't find a local camera shop that will service the SONY then I might need to think about returning it for a NIKON. Pheonix is to far away to have to go up and service the camera. 

With my D700 I was a regular customer and they saw me every 2-3 months sometimes sooner. I don't like messing with the sensors just I would rather leave that to someone who really knows what they are doing. I have seen those kits you can buy to clean them with the swabs but I have heard horror stories about those as well and how the solution damaged the sensors and voided any warranty.


----------



## vipgraphx

I took the camera in today and the camera guys looked at it were telling me that yeah its dust and with it being a FF its going to get that much more dust and since its mirror less there is nothing protecting the sensor will make that much more dust. The fact that we live in Az where its really dust will add even more dust into the equation. 

He went outside and took a test shot and came back in and we viewed together, Then he took a test shot from the demo and we viewed together and the demo had 2 little light spots on the lower part, We then examined my cameras test and they thought that it was to soon to have that much dust on the sensor and that they were spots that could not be blown off with air. They felt they would have to do a pro sensor clean and investigate this more. 

I am aware that dust will get into the camera and I really am ok with it, this is not my first rodeo with sensor spots but, This soon??? They ended up giving me a new camera because they thought something was up with it and were going to investigate it more when they were not so busy.

I am glad that I took it in, I am also interested in seeing what they have to say whether its really dust or some type of chemical.


----------



## slhfilm

I have had the same issue with my SONY A7S mark ii since I got it - very strange dirt particles showing up that I can't seem to eradicate completely - I keep my gear pristine clean and yet I am always having issues of dirt spots showing up on the SONY - Its obviously an easier fix for shooting stills but I bought the camera to shoot in 4K and so far its proved to be a headache. I have footage I now have to have to have dirt spots removed in post when editing video and that is a huge headache and costly. I would not recommend this camera and i have gone back to shooting on my Canon 5d mark 3 - better quality stills, and I don't have these issues with the dirt spots - the SONY has been relegated to a back up camera. I love what it does as a camera with the stabilisation and the focus highlight feature and scope guides etc but the way that it does it, and the camera layout and menu layout, not great in my opinion. After the Canon it feels like a toy. And the Metabones solution for me using the Zeiss and Canon glass I have works 75% of the time. The 70-200 L 2.8 is the worst of my lenses - my F stop will stop responding and i have to switch off the camera and back on again for it to re communicate, and having used it on several pro shoots I can say its not reliable enough to take anymore chances on a pro shoot. I am waiting for Canon to put out hopefully the new 5d mark4 that shoots in 4k with updated features and hopefully a 48 MP deal etc so i can dump this SONY. Its a great camera in concept but it falls way short of being something pro's can rely upon.


----------



## gsgary

Had my A7 mk1 for 2 years never had to clean it, but it has never had a Sony lens on it only Leica and Voitlander lenses

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

